# hoyt hunter



## grim25 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi new here. I have this hoyt hunter bow from the 80's or 90's. It has no stickers on it for any of the specs. I Just know that the DL is just way to long. Does anyone have info on cams for this bow so that i may be able to shoot it? Thanks.


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

The bow was made around 1989. It's a model in the Hoyt Pro Vantage line that featured a decided de flex riser. For eccentrics that will be down rite difficult if not impossible


----------



## sammyg (Jul 29, 2006)

I'll agree that finding eccentrics for it will be real hard.It looks like a Hoyt Pro Vantage Hunter. I have basically the same bow but mine is called a Pro Vantage Legacy,I bought it new in May 1993. Mine has what Hoyt called energy wheels on it and according to the manual that came with my bow they are adjustable up or down one inch. This manual also says that all of the different types of wheels,eccentrics,or cams that Hoyt offered at the time were draw length adjustable.How much too long is it ? These are great bows for shooting fingers,I hunted with mine up until a couple of years ago and had to quit for a while due to rotator cuff surgery.


----------

